# How many kids?



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Hey everyone

Our bottle bay sugar who is now 2 is going to kid at the end of the month for the first time. We're taking bets here at the house on how many she'll have. I'm think twins. Mom says trips. Sister says twins or small trips. Dad says he doesn't know but thinks she might burst before she gets to her due date. Here she is on 11/30. She is due 12/30. I also have a video of her running from today but not sure it'll post.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

:angel::angel::angel: Three little angels.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I say big twins or trips. If she's pretty deep/long she could definitely have trips.  Her udder is so big already! You sure she's due 12/30?


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

I think BIG twins or smaller triplets!! She is a beautifully doe I'm excited to see what she has!  keep us posted! :0


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Yes were very sure on the due date. She is a really deep and short doe. Her udder alone worries me a little haha... they'll eat good anyway.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

I agree with goatgirlZ


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Triplet traditional doelings! On December 28th at 7am


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

SalteyLove said:


> Triplet traditional doelings! On December 28th at 7am


Let's hope at least one is a buckling... we need a show wether for next year lol!

Here are pics from this morning. About a month ago she started losing hair on her back... she's been treated and it's coming back.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

She's huge!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Yes she is! But she still runs to the barn to eat and eats every bit of her feed


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

She is a beauty for sure!
How are you treating the hair loss? Is it from rubbing on something?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Thank you! 

She scratches with her horns. We put python dust on her and nustock as per the vets orders. It's coming back in now, just slowly. I wish it was warmer and she'd be getting a bath... I think that would help. Maybe after kids are born we can have an unseasonably warm day and get her a bath... we are in NC so it's possible.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

;-) Dani, Kinda thought so. Some here too or they rub their backs underneath hay rack. But I haven't treated with anything.


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

She is so huge!!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

GoatGirlZ said:


> She is so huge!!


My dad keeps asking when she's "going to blow up". I'm thinking she'll go early just judging by how big she is. So far no issues though. Hopefully it stays that way .


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm guessing twins, a buck and doe, both traditionals.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I love how specific yall are getting! I like the buck/doe twin guess! That's my hope but honestly I'll be happy with healthy kids.


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

With how big she is I'm worried I'm thre is twins they will be big they have to be with that belly so big I hope if they are twins they will be easy for her to get out! ( personly I'm hoping for triplets!  )


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow, hard to guess considering she still has a few weeks left! But I'll say either decent sized twins, or possibly triplets. Very exciting!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I'd love to have triplets but I'm not sure about for a first time doe... don't want to overwhelm her. Although she'll probably be calmer than I am. But I do agree on birthweight issues in twins. I guess we'll see.

Btw were hosting christmas here on the 26th... I bet she goes into labor then with all the company over.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Of course! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

At least you'll be home for the holiday, so you can keep an eye on her. Wouldn't Christmas babies be fun?

I agree about first timers and triplets. We have a doe that had triplets first time, and ended up pulling the runt and bottle feeding <who is now a spoiled, rotten brat who will be 2 in April lol>.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

HoosierShadow said:


> At least you'll be home for the holiday, so you can keep an eye on her. Wouldn't Christmas babies be fun?
> 
> I agree about first timers and triplets. We have a doe that had triplets first time, and ended up pulling the runt and bottle feeding <who is now a spoiled, rotten brat who will be 2 in April lol>.


That would be fun! I got done exams today so I'm out of class until January 9th. So I've got plenty of time to get her kidded out and get kids spoiled.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Well everyone, looks like Sugar may go early! She isn't in labor yet but her ligs are very soft, udder is about at max capacity and in front her hips is hollowing some. She has also been grunting alot but she managed to pull something in her foot a few days ago... Luckily she is keeping weight on it, just not a lot. She had me worried about toxemia at first but she is still eating, no other signs except a sore pastern.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

How exciting, I can't wait to see what Sugar has! Sounds like all the signs of getting into last days of kidding. Watch for those disappearing/reappearing ligs, we have a few that do that, but then others once they are gone...they are gone. 

Is it a front leg that is bothering her? Are you sure it's not pregnancy related? Could be the way the babies are laying, extra weight, or bad step, etc. Hopefully it clears up soon so she isn't sore when she kids 

BTW, we need some updated pics!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

No, she hurt it some how. It's swollen she walks side ways on it. I'm sure the pregnancy is only making it worse though. It is a front leg but she puts it out in front of her when she lays down. It's been getting better... The vet told me to give banamine every 36 hours so it helps her get up and not be too sore. 

I'll have to get some pics when I go out to give her the nightly tums... she loves them! 

Her ligs are doing the whole disappear and reappear but when they come back they are consistently softer each time.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Those are from tonight, just a few minutes ago. She had been carrying the babies very high and didn't have any hollowing at her hip/stomach. Now she's gradually dropping


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Banamine can delay labor so you won't want to give it so that she goes overdue.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

goathiker said:


> Banamine can delay labor so you won't want to give it so that she goes overdue.


He said that too. But he told us since she wasn't putting weight on it then we should. I've given her two shots in four days and she's been keeping weight on it now so I don't think she'll get anymore. She has six days until her due date still.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

That's great!! I approve highly of vets who warn of side effects when giving meds.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Our vet is great! He admits that he isn't a goat guy but with the recent popularity in our area he has taken a huge interest in educating himself on them and I have to say I trust him with almost any animal of mine.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm glad to hear she is starting to put weight on the leg and may not need any more meds, poor baby, nothing like having something happen like that so late in pregnancy with all that added weight to make it more miserable.
My son's yearling is due in March, and she's been lame on a front leg, I think it's a hoof issue since the ground has been wet/muddy. I'm going to give it a better look tomorrow if she is still lame :/

She definitely has a huge belly, her udder looks like it's not quite there from that angle, but looks very close!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Me too, hope your sons doe heals up quick too! She's been doing better so I doubt she'll need anymore meds. 

On another note, I believe we're in early stage labor. She's grunting, sunken in, very restless and constantly getting up and down. She seems nervous too but relaxes when I'm with her. She also refuses to go in stall and wants to stay with her buddy... whom she usually beats up. She doesn't really want us touching her alot but wants us in the barn... go figure. So if I'm right (I've been wrong before) we should have christmas kids


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Still no babies. She has had what I think is braxton hicks contraction (the fake ones that are preparing the body like women will sometimes get)s but now is filling up and I can't feel ligaments at all... doesn't mean they aren't there but I've been checking and this the first time I can't feel either side. You can tell she isn't comfortable... This is a screen shot from the barn camera... she's the fatty. And never mind the blanket- Sugar likes blankets so we let her keep one. Can you say spoiled?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

She's eating hay in that picture too. She's really lazy.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow she looks really close, I'd definitely keep a close eye on her. Those contractions you mentioned, I generally see those when our does are in early labor - getting babies in position. So glad you have the camera so you can keep an eye on her. Looks like babies very soon! 

BTW, how funny about the blanket!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

None as of 7am but she is very puffy back there and doing some aggressive grunting. Hopefully she holds off until after 130pm. She hasn't dropped yet but of course her belly has slowly been lowering from all the weight. 

The only thing I can think about the blanket is being a bottle baby she got wrapped in one alot. She always liked them... probably cause she knew she was special


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Dani-1995 said:


> None as of 7am but she is very puffy back there and doing some aggressive grunting. Hopefully she holds off until after 130pm. She hasn't dropped yet but of course her belly has slowly been lowering from all the weight.
> 
> The only thing I can think about the blanket is being a bottle baby she got wrapped in one alot. She always liked them... probably cause she knew she was special


Our vet said the severity of the BH contractions is how you know if it's early labor or just a thing. He said as long as their backs aren't contracting too then they shouldn't be ready to soon.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Dani-1995 said:


> Our vet said the severity of the BH contractions is how you know if it's early labor or just a thing. He said as long as their backs aren't contracting too then they shouldn't be ready to soon.


That's interesting, as I'd never seen our does contracting like that, guess you learn something new everyday  
Usually when I see contracting, it's early labor/positioning of kids.

I hope she waits for you so you can be present when she kids!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

When it comes to birthing, there are never any guarantees of any signs. You see anything from no signs at all to major drama.


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

I agree with Karen.....looking forward to seeing babies.....


----------



## guessa1 (Jun 11, 2014)

I think she's going to have them tonight!! I can't wait to see....I've been stalking this thread waiting for babies  My husband and I can't believe how big her belly was on the third page.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

She's huge! But she's always had a big belly especially compared to her rear end. I'm hoping she goes tonigjt. She's had mucus off and on today. This was this morning and I have to say she has dropped more since them, her udder is tight all the way up and her tail is totally sunken in.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

She looks real close. Can't wait to see the kids!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Does anyone know if post - legged stand is a "sign"? Seems like I read about it when I first started raising goats but we didn't have does at the time (just wethers) so I didn't put it in my notes.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I've read posty legs is a sign. She looks so close!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yes, I have heard that too.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Yep, posty legs is a sign, we've had some like that before. She definitely looks super close, I really hope she goes tonight, so exciting!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

She's in labor! She's been pawing, calling and very unsettled since about 7pm. Now she's got some clear discharge and is having contractions. 

I've never seen a first time doe have a udder so tight before kidding... It's crazy how fast and how much they fill up. Her teats are sticking out sideways now... before they were still down. Shouldn't be long now!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww Praying for a text book - easy kidding for the both of you! I can't wait to hear about your first birthing experience, and see some baby pics! Hopefully she doesn't keep us all waiting too long!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I say trips , two doelings , one buckling 
Good luck , praying for a speedy delivery and healthy little family afterwards


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yay!! Good luck!


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

Any babies yet???


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

How is everything going ? Hope all is well !


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

We've got triplets! 2 bucks and a doe. They were born around 130am. The little girl is chilled easy and weak on her back legs so we gave her some selenium gel. All in all it was a very quick birth... first baby came right after discharge started and they were all born in 30 minutes. The last baby had a leg back so we had to straighten him (he was pretty good size for sugar... she's not very big) but other wise no issues.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## smalldreamer (Aug 5, 2013)

Enjoy! Love your coats! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

www Congrats! The are adorable! Is the one in the middle in the first pic the big boy? Definitely looks huge in that picture! They look so adorable in their coats ♥ The little girl could be weak because of how she was laying in the womb, so it may take her a couple of days to strengthen up. Usually, when we see a baby with weak legs, it's in multiples, or large twins. Hopefully the little girl can start maintaining her heat and not get cold so easy. 

I also hope your able to get some rest, I know when we have new babies I am constantly in the barn checking them, it's hard not to!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties!


----------



## guessa1 (Jun 11, 2014)

Yay!!! They are adorable! Glad they are here! Congrats!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yay! Congrats! They look really big and beautiful! So cute!  Do you know how much they weigh?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Yes, he's the big boy. In all honesty the bucks probably weigh about the same.. one is taller but the other is chunkier. The one in the middle is super loud... He was born spoiled! I hear you on the sleep... I've been up for two days now... Spent the 29/30th watching her because she dropped and didn't have ligaments, then last night she went into labor around 6pm and had kids at 1230 to 1am. I think a nap is in order- after food of course!

I'm guessing the buck kids are around 8lbs. We weighed the doe when we brought her in to warm up and she is exactly 6lbs... She is so small in comparison to her brothers! She's been standing and eating good sine we brought her in so I think she'll be just fine.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh and the does name is "DSG3 Supernova".. AKA Nova. The boys need names.... they're %'s so they get wethered and shown.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Sooo adorable ! Glad you got your buckling  Congratulations !


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Trickyroo said:


> Sooo adorable ! Glad you got your buckling  Congratulations !


Thank you! I was hoping for one of each so me and my brother could be satisfied but three works too!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi love the name Nova and Novalee


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I do too! Especially after I looked up the meaning... In case you're like me and don't know much about astronomy, Google defines nova as " a star showing a sudden large increase in brightness". I thought that was pretty neat


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

HoosierShadow said:


> www Congrats! The are adorable! Is the one in the middle in the first pic the big boy? Definitely looks huge in that picture! They look so adorable in their coats ♥ The little girl could be weak because of how she was laying in the womb, so it may take her a couple of days to strengthen up. Usually, when we see a baby with weak legs, it's in multiples, or large twins. Hopefully the little girl can start maintaining her heat and not get cold so easy.
> 
> I also hope your able to get some rest, I know when we have new babies I am constantly in the barn checking them, it's hard not to!


She was the first one out so I think she was squished. They all. Came really fast too so I know they were all squished together inside. Her legs still don't quite work together... she gets tired of being wobbly so she gets on her knees with her but in the air and crawls then when she get to the teat she sits up like a dog. She does stand by herself but her legs don't quite cooperate with her. She's feisty though so I'm not too worried about her.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

If you want to stick to the space theme, one of the bucklings could be Quasar.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Love the names! I'm sure the boys will make nice wethers! It's fun to have wethers, but when you are able to raise and show your own I think it takes on a whole new meaning and when you are able to do well, a whole new level of confidence and accomplishment  It will be fun to follow how these babies do for you and your brother!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Well every space type name I suggest gets shot down... I guess they'll eventually get names. I like Quasar but mom said we should save the "smart sounding" names for breeding stock. 

I get what you're saying about being proud of them. They just got out of the barn today and I was proud of that. I've always been proud of my purchased goats and the work we do with them to get them where they are so I can only imagine how it will be when these kids start showing in march (with mom there too).

I'm also so proud of Sugar. She has proven to be a better mom than I thought she would... she's the kind of doe that does not like change and I figured babies would be a big adjustment, especially 3 for her first time. But I guess she proven what I always tell other people- instincts kick in and most does are pretty good moms. She let's anyone go play with them but stays close and comes when they make the slightest peep. So happy with my little herd. Can't wait to do it again in April with Honey


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

They are way too adorably cute! Congrats on your babies!


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

I've got some space theme suggestions: Nebula, Comet, Astroid, Cosmo, Galaxy (Lex for short), Star, Sol (the name of our sun). Solar systems near us: Proxima Centauri, Wolf 359 (if your a Star Trek fan, that's a battle site with the Borg), Sirius, Epsilon Eridani. You could use real planet and moon names like: Mars, Saturn, Pluto, Io, Callisto, Europa, Ganymede. Or fake planet names like Dagobah, Hoth or Risa.
I really like Proxima and Epsilon for male boers and maybe Holt for an all white goat.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Oh I forgot to add that if you really like Quazar you can name him that and call him Tzar for short. It means king, monarch or ruler. The t is silent.


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Hey, the breeder from whom we have gotten some of our goats has a nubian with "quasar" in its name. Not a bad name at all. And totally loving the SciFi/Star Trek reference to Wolf 359. My guy is Moon Shadow (Shady Boy for short), and is also happens to be a common base name in Alpha Centauri, a game both my husband and I love to play. He also looks like his sire, who has "moon" in his name. Hence "moon shadow", as he looks NOTHING like Bree (blonde/red doe, small splash of white on her belly, a couple feet, and white cap, versus the goat in my avatar being Shady boy).


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Congrats! They are all so cute and I love their tiny blankets! Did you buy them or make them?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

We bought them on Etsy. They were under $20 for three of them.


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

Love the new kids!! Congrats!!:boy:


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

That is a great price! Plus they look like they fit well and kept them warm! Great find!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone! They're all doing great.... already getting big and super playful. The boys get disbudded Saturday. Do any of you give banamine before hand or put anything on the area? I'm thinking yes banamine and no to cream? I've never done it before so I have a friend coming help with them. 

Loggy acres, the coats work great. The barn doesn't have a door yet but thankfully being in NC the lowest temps we usually get are low twenties to high teens so a lamp and coats are more than enough. Of course if it's windy the stall door has a blanket as a wind breaker on it to keep babies from getting drafty. I'm sure I'm going over board on the whole keeping them warm/healthy but they like it.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I give the tetanus antitoxin before disbudding but haven't given any banamine. , they seemed to bounce back quickly afterwards. I did give banamine after banding though. I wanted to give banamine after the disbudding , but my vet said they were fine without it and i listened.
And , they were fine. But , next time , i would most likely give it. It would make me feel better if anything else


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks Dani. 
My vet numbs them with a shot beforehand. My friends who do it themselves give banamine.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

How do they numb the area ^^ ? Im curious…..


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

She gives them several shots of lidocaine around the base of the horn.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

We did it! No more horns and I'm only a little traumatized!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Awww, they're so big already!! So cute!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awwww lookit all the bouncing babies ! SO ADORABLE !! You can't go wrong with pictures of kids with kids  Sweet pictures  So glad they are all doing well , hope you recovered from the disbudding :hug: it is traumatizing to say the least ! I wasnt prepared for it as much as i thought i was when holding the babies for my vet , and he knew it. But he talked me through it before we started and i was ok , a little. Still , i was sick about it for a couple of days , unlike the babies who were bouncing away later that day , not a care in the world


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

One of them was fine immediately after... He nursed and went on about his business. The other cried and whined for a couple hours. My friend came and helped us... she told me what to do and counted for me. We used a kid box so they couldn't kick away and get burnt somewhere else. 

It honestly wasn't as bad as I had imagined. For some reason I had imagined I'd be sick and the goats would be like traumatized and hate me. But they still love me and aside from the smell and screams we've all recovered 

Thanks everyone! I'm probably bias but I think they are the most adorable things ever! Love my home bred babies


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Your absolutely not biased , they are adorable


----------

